# dash harness/engine harness questions



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

just got my black 70 gto ram air 400 4-speed resto going got to drive it finally. yea best ride of my life makes it all worth it. next issue is the engine/ dash harness. quite a few of the gagues dont work but the printed circuit on the gagues was brittle and falling apart up so thats easy enough. harness has been butchered a few times for some sun pro gagues. ive started repairing the dash harness NO butt connectors im soldering everything. the whole point is taking my time to make it how it was. ive got about 3-4 gray wires that come from a fuseable link? which i beleive are for the lights on the dash such as the heater control light, and another light in a metal casing that best way to describe it looks like a bullet(astray light?). the other two go to nothing. a random yellow wire that i beleive is radio power? the radio and radio wires are long gone so i need to figue that out. i have a couple of orange/w black tracer wires that go to nothing but im pretty sure those are for the glove box light, and courtesy lights. can anyone give me a good picture of how the harnesses, connectors, courtesy lights, and the routing should look? maybe when you had your dash off with a good stock wiring harness and engine harness? noone would ever see it but to me it wouldnt be right unless its well, right. on the back of my gague cluster from one light there is a black ground? wire that i have no idea where it goes. i would love to just buy a new one but at close to 500 id rather just spend the time to figure this out. im trying to get it as close to stock as i can. any help would be appreciated


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a thread with wiring diagrams, the first post is for 1970 and may help you identify which wires go where. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-wiring-diagram-scans-22042/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Also, your theorys on which wires do wat , seem to be correct. I will TRY to find a pic of where to route the wires. Randy (05GTO) has provided the schematic above.:cheers Eric


----------



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

awesome diagrams thank you:cheers:cheers


----------

